# S&w 4516-2



## mt-in-mass (Mar 15, 2007)

I was given an S&W 4516-2 by a very good friend ....evidently, a REAL good friend (ex-cop.. used to be his service pistol... he owns some Glocks now)... He wanted me to get back into shooting (I used to shoot a lot back home in MT.. but after the 'service overseas' and moving to the east coast 34 years ago, I have not had the desire)

I have some questions that some of you may be able to answer..

1). I can't find the specifications/users manual on this weapon on the S&W web site. Am I searching the site poorly (more than possible  ) or is this info no longer available there??

2). I am looking at the overall size (using a ruler.. as per #1 above, I cant find official specs) and I see it is about 7.25" x 5.25" x 1" it weighs about 36 ounces w/o mag... Except for the weight, this puts it in the compact class of pistol....?? (That was a question not a statement)... It seems to large to me to be in that class... comments

3). The rear sites looks to have windage adjustment, but I cant quite figure how to move the site. (it seems to consistantly shoot 2"-3" to right at 50 ft.. Could be me). is it adjustable? 

Lastly, have people had expierence with them they would like to share? I only have 150 rounds into the pistol at present, but find it quite fun on the range. I am a 'big' lad (6'5" 290lb... or so  ) so the recoil isnt even noticed.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

There is only a generic manual for all of their aluminum/stainless steel automatics: 
http://www.smith-wesson.com/wcsstore/SmWesson/upload/other/Pistol.pdf

It should prove to be very reliable and should last you a long time.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have seen a few post on them over on the S&W site and they seem to be one that them guys like. Looks like your partener gave you a winner anyway. Good luck with it and enjoy.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

Your friend did you a major solid. 

To move the rear sight, you need to loosen the set screw and then the sight with either a brass punch, wooden dowel, or sight pusher in the direction that you want the shots to move.

Are you shooting right or left handed?


----------



## mt-in-mass (Mar 15, 2007)

Sorry it took a while to get back...Darn Work  Anyway I am a right hander. Tnx for the windage info... anyway to get some elevation? I can adjust my aim point, but I only want to do that if there is no other way


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Changing sights is the way to change elevation. Before you start changing sights try changing ammo. Different brands and bullet weights will shoot to different places on the target. What distance are you shooting at?


----------

